# Extend a stay fitting



## 89767 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all experts, 
Anyone know what is involved in fitting an extend a stay device so that a gas bottle can used if you cannot get to an LPG filling point. I have seen something that looks like a T connector but it doesn't look obvious as to where it fits on the RV LPG system. 

Keith H


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

Hi Keith, have you got the extend-a-stay yet? you need to get the right one for your bottle type. it attaches to the vehicle side of the gas tap with the gas tap turned off. There is a connector with a dust cover on it just to the right of the gas tap.(well thats where it is on my Damon Challenger). I hope this is of help and correct but if not somebody will be along to correct me . take care happy RVing


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Keith said:


> Hi all experts,
> Anyone know what is involved in fitting an extend a stay device so that a gas bottle can used if you cannot get to an LPG filling point. I have seen something that looks like a T connector but it doesn't look obvious as to where it fits on the RV LPG system.
> Keith H


I bought mine from ABP years ago. Came with full instructions and was a doddle to fit. Transferred it from my 1st to 2nd RV when we changed and wouldn't be without it. Believe me, when you see it, you'll realise that it's blatantly obvious how it fits and where to screw the bottle pipe into.
H.T.H


----------



## 96688 (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi Keith
Fitting is really easy, but be sure to put a support under the gas regulator as the weight of the regulator and vibration when you are driving can fracture the copper piping. easy done by putting a length of 15mm ish angled steel from the original regulator mounting point to the new regulator position, start to finish of complete job is about an hour.

extenda-stay fits between tap on tank and regulator. If you intend to use spanish cepsa bottle you will need to get an adjustable regulator for the cepsa bottle, they cost about 10euro in any good ferriteria in spain when used these need to be adjusted fully open allowing the original RV regulator to control the pressure into the RV appliances. Hope this helps.




JOB DONE NICK


----------

